# any pictures of trikes



## model-a (Sep 28, 2013)

I just bought a old trike pretty neat has a small engine needs some things done to it Anyone with some pictures would be great.


----------



## jaxschwinn (Oct 4, 2013)

*Here's a trike i built up a while ago.*






It was a cool custom that I built for my dad but he didn't want it (he doesn't ride bikes without motors)


----------



## alizah (Nov 4, 2013)

nice pic :o:o:o:o:o


----------



## mitera-90 (Jan 7, 2014)

jaxschwinn said:


> View attachment 116633
> 
> It was a cool custom that I built for my dad but he didn't want it (he doesn't ride bikes without motors)





Cool one


----------



## fxo550 (Jan 11, 2014)

I sold this one.Was nice to ride.


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

wow that's amazing i bet it's fun to ride them


----------



## jd56 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Worksman*

Not sure how old this one is yet. Has a bent rear axle I think but, this was used hard at our local Ford plant which was closed years ago.
Homemade rear toolbox, which was common at the plants.
Cool fore brake drum too.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Apr 2, 2014)

*Custom SpaceLiner Trike We Built...*

Hey Model A,
I can't remember which catagory we put it under...
... but there's a thread here on the website on a Custom SpaceLiner Trike we built a couple years ago!

It started life as a "Standard / Painted" Ladies' model...
... then I converted it to a Men's and grafted the trike section on.

Unfortunately we sold it to start collecting Elgin parts before we got around to making a matching Ladies' version for Wendy...











(Mind you - I'm 6' 1" @ 235 pounds in that photo!!!)

LOL - Needless to say...
... there were ALOT of people staring and pointing at this one when I rode it around!!! 

Even though we sold this one...
... don't worry - I haven't given up on trikes!!!
We've got Almost all the parts we need right now to build a really radical custom "his & hers" pair of Late 1940's JC Higgins Trikes!!!
(Thread coming soon!!!)

Hope to see build photos on yours soon!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
WIll & Wendy,


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 8, 2014)

*Trike TIres*

Are those 24" tires on that trike. 26" fork? At first you looked big on the trike. But then I thought it looked lower because of smaller tires


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 8, 2014)

Honestherman said:


> Are those 24" tires on that trike. 26" fork? At first you looked big on the trike. But then I thought it looked lower because of smaller tires




Hey Herman,
If you mean the Spaceliner trike - yes it's 24" tires with a 24" mountain bike suspension front end.

Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## kelvinwo (Aug 19, 2014)

Amazing pics in it


business law attorneys


----------

